

Cross Platform Desktop Applications with Python - vlad
http://yergler.net/talks/desktopapps_uk/

======
uuilly
Here is another option:

<http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/pyqt/> which are bindings for:
<http://trolltech.com/products/qt>

------
dazzawazza
I've had great success (and fun) using wxPython. wxWidgets combined with
python is great.

